# Look at this boat



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I was waisting my lunch time looking at boats over in Houma's craigslistand saw this one posted:

http://houma.craigslist.org/boa/1390065285.html

It's rigged up for bow fishing but wanted to hear what yall thought. Do you think it has enough lights on it.....lol.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a sweet rig! All this talk with the fan boats got me interested in them. 



Whatever happened to the days of a leaky riveted jon boat, home-made pvc pipe lights with regular light bulbs, 2 batteries, poling along, walking the boat along, or if your lucky a trolling motor! lol


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *N-Reel-Trouble (10/12/2009)*Thats a sweet rig! All this talk with the fan boats got me interested in them.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to the days of a leaky riveted jon boat, home-made pvc pipe lights with regular light bulbs, 2 batteries, poling along, walking the boat along, or if your lucky a trolling motor! lol




It's Obsolete.  Except to the folks that can't afford the new latest stuff. 



Hard to tell a lot from those pix's, but the boat is worth the money he's asking.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey konz let me know when you buy it? So we can go gig a few?


----------

